# Festool MFK 700, or OF1010??



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anyone own either of these? I was going to get the MFK 700, but after reading some reviews I see it's a fantastic laminate router, but nothing stellar beyond that. While I do a little bit of laminate every once in a great while, its definitely nothing I do a lot of and also nothing I want to invest $550 in a router for.

What I'm looking for is a router that will excell at trimming both wood and metal veneer, also something that will work well for doing inlays, round overs, and work such as that where my Dewalt is a little bit cumbersome and big.

Right now I use a Rigid palm router for these jobs, but I hate the thing. Just looking for a router that's a bit more versatile.

Which one do you guys think would work better for me?? So far I'm leaning towards the 1010, looks like a marvelous little tool!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The 1010.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't own either, I own both, I actually own all of the Festool routers. 

The 700-
Pros,
It is a great trimming router for wood edge banding and veneers. Works extremely well on laminates also. 

Light weight and maneuverable. 

Horizontal base can be installed incorrectly to allow flush trimming in the center of a panel. 

Dead centered base to collet for pattern work.

Dust collection

Cons-

No line of sight to the bit, you must trust your set up (not an issue for me but I know some who don't like this)

Factory configuration allows for 16mm thick edge band. No 3/4.

Not a plunge router.

1010-

Pros-

Good line of sight to bit.

Plunge router.

Can "reach" deeper than 16mm.

Great dust collection.

Wider base.

Cons-

Need to purchase horizontal plate, bracket and follower separately.

Control is not as good as the 700 in horizontal position. 

If you do pattern work, you need to check the to be certain the bushing is centered to the collet when you change the base ring. Need additional centering cone. 

I have the option to use either or both. I your case, I would agree with Darcy, get the 1010. Be prepared to buy the additional accessories, I don't believe it comes with an edge guide either. 

Tom


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

Talk about a plug??

This whole notion of dust collection for routers is really absurd. Routers are great tools but the one thing they suck at is dust collection. I mean they make a mess. This whole notion that Festool routers have great dust collection is crazy. I own the 1010, 1400 and the 2200. I'd say for a router the dust collection is the best!! However it still isn't very good. It depends on the bit you have in the machine. Some are good some are really bad. 

Any router will flush trim in the middle of a panel. The 1010 is by far a better router than the 700. The 700 is only good for flush trimming solid wood edging. You have no visibility what so ever. There is no way that router is worth buying. 

The new DeWalt is great for inlay work. It has two bases and led lights. You can buy three DeWalt for the price of the 700.

One thing about coolaiders is when they spend a bunch of cash $ on a tool it has to be the best. They loose site of reality.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Your in luck. There is a slighty used 700 on Detroit craigslist today.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Craftmark said:


> The new DeWalt is great for inlay work. It has two bases and led lights. You can buy three DeWalt for the price of the 700.


Is this the Dewalt you're talking about? http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2010/09/dewalt_dwp611_compact_router_1.php


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

mattsk8 said:


> Is this the Dewalt you're talking about? http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2010/09/dewalt_dwp611_compact_router_1.php


Yes that's the one. The Festool 1010 is good for flush trimming solid edging if you buy the accessory that allows you to run it horizontal.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Craftmark said:


> Talk about a plug??
> 
> This whole notion of dust collection for routers is really absurd. Routers are great tools but the one thing they suck at is dust collection. I mean they make a mess. This whole notion that Festool routers have great dust collection is crazy. I own the 1010, 1400 and the 2200. I'd say for a router the dust collection is the best!! However it still isn't very good. It depends on the bit you have in the machine. Some are good some are really bad.
> 
> ...


Kent,

To start with it would be Koolaiders. Your'e better than having to stoop to name calling and berating. I know you are old enough to know where the name comes from;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Jones

How is answering someones question a plug? I pointed out the good and bad of each he asked about. He asked about these 2 specific routers. I have 3 Bosch Colts that won't hold a vertical adjustment, should I have told he to save some money and buy tools that ruin your work? I've never used the DeWalts, since I got the 700 I have not need any other small light weight router. The DeWalts may be great little routers, time will tell.

With the exception of dados/grooves the dust collection, on the Festool routers when used and set up properly is at least 90%. Take any of your other large routers chuck up an edge profile bit and hit some solid surface material, do the same with the 2200 properly outfitted. Then come tell me there's is little or no difference. 

So your telling me, without modification, the DeWalts you referenced and any other router can do this? I'm sure most will take note of the dust spewed all over, and the fact as you pointed out, there is "no visibility what so ever". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vDySNAnrok

For the record the 700 cost me nothing, I got it a few years ago when Taylor Tools had a Christmas sale. With 25% discounts I got on all the other items I received, the 700 ended up being free. Again, your'e correct the cost really influenced my response. 

Tom


----------



## parquetselvon (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes definitely Dewalt do the job for less € / oops sorry $ / I have a bunches of routers, but now I will be buying only Dewalts, I use to do some name signs for the kids of my clients, with several Dewalts I just leave the cutter on it, inorder not to keep changing. Just want to share with you some fotos, the Dewalt has been slightly modified to be able to hand route. If you want to have advises on routers, check (http://www.davesigns.com) ask for Eric, he is the king of the router, I'm learning a lot with him.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Kent,
> 
> To start with it would be Koolaiders. Your'e better than having to stoop to name calling and berating. I know you are old enough to know where the name comes from;
> 
> ...


Sorry Tom but IMHO you are over the top with your opinion on Festool products. Yes I'd say you're a Koolaid drinker through and through. 

Saying that the Festool routers will capture 90% of the dust that generate is crazy. As you well know I've owned three different models for the past 5 years and have used them on hundreds of projects and there is no way that is true. The TS55 gets 90% and their sanders do great but not the routers. 

I have the Bosch Colt and yes it's not the best but it holds the desired level with no issues. But you can buy 5 of them for the price of the 700. Even the guys on FOG don't like the 700.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> So your telling me, without modification, the DeWalts you referenced and any other router can do this? I'm sure most will take note of the dust spewed all over, and the fact as you pointed out, there is "no visibility what so ever".
> 
> 
> Tom


No that's not what I'm saying. And that's not what I said. The Festool 700 router should have good dust collection because you can't see the bit 95% of the time. Sorry I like to be able to see the bit and my work piece.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

All arguments aside, I do like what I see in the Dewalt router; maybe enough to buy it. Is there any way to modify it to use it w/ a Festool guide rail? That's one feature I was looking forward to. For instance, say I'm building a pantry cabinet and I dado every joint; the guide rail would be fantastic for that. Not to mention other areas, but thats prob where I'd use the rail the most.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

Here are a few links for some of the DeWalt accessories. I'm not positive that track attachment will work with the new DeWalt compact router. You'll need to look into that. 

http://dewalt.com/tools/router-attachments-dwp620.aspx


http://dewalt.com/tool-categories/router-attachments.aspx


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Craftmark said:


> Here are a few links for some of the DeWalt accessories. I'm not positive that track attachment will work with the new DeWalt compact router. You'll need to look into that.
> 
> http://dewalt.com/tools/router-attachments-dwp620.aspx
> 
> ...


You're the man!!! IMHO, I don't buy any of the bigger Festool routers because my DW621 Dewalt router is so fantastic that I can't justify spending the money; only saying that because I LOVE Dewalt's routers as well. Thanks for the heads up :thumbsup:! That first link is the track adaptor, so I can use this router in the Festool track.

Thanks again man, that's definitely the one I'm getting. Appreciate you saving me $250!

Edit: I could kiss you. Called Woodcraft to see if they had it in stock, and found out they do and they have a promotion where I'll get a free Dewalt jigsaw w/ it!!!!!


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

mattsk8 said:


> All arguments aside, I do like what I see in the Dewalt router; maybe enough to buy it. Is there any way to modify it to use it w/ a Festool guide rail? That's one feature I was looking forward to. For instance, say I'm building a pantry cabinet and I dado every joint; the guide rail would be fantastic for that. Not to mention other areas, but thats prob where I'd use the rail the most.


Check out this jig I built for dados on cabinets. It's within 1/128 of square in 2' and is extremely simple and quick. The underside has an adjustable stop so you can adjust how far the dado is from the edge of the piece. And for a pantry, you can remove the stop altogether to run a dado in the middle of the piece.


This picture is after making a cut. There's only 1 spec of sawdust.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

mattsk8 said:


> You're the man!!! IMHO, I don't buy any of the bigger Festool routers because my DW621 Dewalt router is so fantastic that I can't justify spending the money; only saying that because I LOVE Dewalt's routers as well. Thanks for the heads up :thumbsup:! That first link is the track adaptor, so I can use this router in the Festool track.
> 
> Thanks again man, that's definitely the one I'm getting. Appreciate you saving me $250!
> 
> Edit: I could kiss you. Called Woodcraft to see if they had it in stock, and found out they do and they have a promotion where I'll get a free Dewalt jigsaw w/ it!!!!!


The DeWalt 621 is a very nice router. A carpenter buddy of mine has one, he loves it. I've used his and agree its a great tool. I think it's made for DeWalt by Elu. Elu used to make Festools big production router until they came out with the 2200. 

I'm glade it worked out for you. I know some guys that own the little DeWalt and love it. I'll be picking it up soon too. Check back in and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

RemodelGA said:


> Check out this jig I built for dados on cabinets. It's within 1/128 of square in 2' and is extremely simple and quick. The underside has an adjustable stop so you can adjust how far the dado is from the edge of the piece. And for a pantry, you can remove the stop altogether to run a dado in the middle of the piece.
> 
> 
> This picture is after making a cut. There's only 1 spec of sawdust.


That's a nice jig. How well does it work routing right on the edge? 

The Festool 1010 has good dust collection while routing dados as long as you work within the piece and don't start outside the piece. To do that would require climb cutting. So sooner or later you need to finish the end of the dado and you'll not be left with a spec of dust. :no:

As I stated in an above post. The dust collection on the Festool routers can be good or bad depending on the bit. I did a set of mortised stairs not long ago with my EB 2200 and half the dust/shavings where on the floor or left in the mortise.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Craftmark said:


> That's a nice jig. How well does it work routing right on the edge?
> 
> The Festool 1010 has good dust collection while routing dados as long as you work within the piece and don't start outside the piece. To do that would require climb cutting. So sooner or later you need to finish the end of the dado and you'll not be left with a spec of dust. :no:
> 
> As I stated in an above post. The dust collection on the Festool routers can be good or bad depending on the bit. I did a set of mortised stairs not long ago with my EB 2200 and half the dust/shavings where on the floor or left in the mortise.


It works great right on the edge except that it's only made for 24" long material - i.e. dados for bottoms, tops, and fixed shelves. I actually made another one similar to it that's 9'-6" long for doing the edges. I can dado for the backs on full height cabinet panels with it. It has a sacrificial piece that comes into the dado 1/2" so all you do is set the jig on the back side of the work piece, clamp, and route. Assuming 1/4" ply backs.

One thing I found interesting is if you run the dado with the same router without the jig, it kicks out lots of sawdust. Actually, the sawdust packs into the dado. However, with the jig, there's not any sawdust when you're done. Can't say why but that's just what I've found.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

I think the dust collection is so good cause the bit is down below your jig. Thus causing greater suction at the point of the bit. Sheea don't tell Festool.....:no:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Craftmark said:


> I think the dust collection is so good cause the bit is down below your jig. Thus causing greater suction at the point of the bit. Sheea don't tell Festool.....:no:


You may be right - the dust collection may work better because the bit is extended further because of the 1/4" base on the jig. :thumbsup:


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

Both sides of your 1010 are sitting on your ply base, right? While using the track part of the 1010 base is hanging off the side of the track letting air in reducing the vacuum. Might be right , not sure.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

That could be also. I usually set the edge of the bit exactly 1/2" from the edge of the track which leaves an air space that would reduce suction.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

No matter how much they get, it sure is a hell of a lot better then nothing.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No matter how much they get, it sure is a hell of a lot better then nothing.


This is true. And ironically, today I was routing an MDF shelf board on a stud and drywall staircase banister and making a gigantic mess. But, I could see pulling the Festool hose around w/ a little router being cumbersome but I'd bet you get used to it. It did take some getting used to w/ my TS 55.

Picked up the little Dewalt kit today and I think I'll be happy w/ it. Another irony is that I have some laminate countertops to do this coming week (ironic because I said I hardly ever do it). We'll see how the Dewalt performs. I'll post back w/ a review.

I ended up paying $209 for the kit w/ the 'free' Dewalt jigsaw, then found out if I didn't want the free jigsaw I could get the router kit for $179 . The jigsaw is the DW317k, and from what I've read the thing's a gigantic pos. I'll prob keep it since it was only $30 just to have a spare if my PC ever finally pukes, but once that happens I'm definitely getting the Festool jigsaw.

Thanks again for the recommendation :thumbup:. Now I have to order the track guide for it.

Edit: just found this for the router to add dust collection. Seems to have gotten good reviews. For $7 I think I'm a buyer. http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DNP616...ie=UTF8&qid=1357966523&sr=8-4&keywords=dwp611

I'm a little nervous that this tracksaw adaptor http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWS5031-TrackSaw-Router-Adapter/dp/B001J38N9W will only work w/ Dewalt tracks, so I may have to go w/ the jig idea for it.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No matter how much they get, it sure is a hell of a lot better then nothing.


That is very true.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

mattsk8 said:


> This is true. And ironically, today I was routing an MDF shelf board on a stud and drywall staircase banister and making a gigantic mess. But, I could see pulling the Festool hose around w/ a little router being cumbersome but I'd bet you get used to it. It did take some getting used to w/ my TS 55.
> 
> Picked up the little Dewalt kit today and I think I'll be happy w/ it. Another irony is that I have some laminate countertops to do this coming week (ironic because I said I hardly ever do it). We'll see how the Dewalt performs. I'll post back w/ a review.
> 
> ...


I saw that DeWalt dust collection adaptor on one of those links I poster earlier. They make one for each base. 

I still recommend the Festool 1010. It's a very nice router and may be Festools best. :thumbsup:


Edit: this is the jig saw I'd recommend. It's better than the current Festool offerings. I've had mine for about 6 years and really like it. 
http://www.cpotools.com/bosch-1590e...l,default,pd.html?start=3&cgid=bosch-jig-saws


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Craftmark said:


> I saw that DeWalt dust collection adaptor on one of those links I poster earlier. They make one for each base.
> 
> I still recommend the Festool 1010. It's a very nice router and may be Festools best. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the jigsaw recommendation, I'll look into that. I'm wary of that Bosch just because of this thread, it didn't rate very well. http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/best-jigsaw-thread-119774/

As far as the 1010 goes, why would I need that in addition to the Dewalt; what does it do that the Dewalt doesn't? I could see buying the MFK700 (if I did a lot of laminate) to own in addition to the Dewalt, but why own the 1010 and the Dewalt? My main reason for asking is, if that's the case I should return the Dewalt and just get the 1010; but I'm not seeing the extra $200 being justified in this case for the 1010 because I don't see the Festool 1010 doing anything the Dewalt doesn't do. 

Don't get me wrong, I think Festool designs and engineers their tools very well. So well that I have over $1200 worth of Festool sanders alone and in my mind that's justified because they all do their own thing that's conducive to creating excellent projects. But your recommendation for the Dewalt was a good one and in my mind the purchase of that over the 1010 was justified because I own the Dewalt DW621 and that's a phenomenal machine, so I'm not afraid to get another Dewalt. My DW621 even has decent dust collection (which I rarely use in my shop because it is cumbersome dragging the hose around when it's connected to the router).

So my question is why have the 1010 as well? I'm not looking to start a collection of little plunge routers, so I'm not seeing the need. From what I can see, unless I'm doing a lot of laminate which would justify the mfk700, I can do just about anything I need to do w/ the routers I currently have. Or am I missing something the Festool 1010 does that the Dewalt doesn't do?


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

As for the 1010 with an accessory you can rout horizontally. So if you do a lot of solid wood edging it can be good. 

You can also buy the 1010 and if its not what you want it can be returned. 

The little DeWalt is a great tool too. Only you know what you need. 

As for the Bosch jigsaw I've got the 1590EVS I'm not sure if that's the same model in that thread. I've had it for 5-6 years and its great. It was made in Switzerland. I've got 3 Bosch jig saw and they all work great but they are all made in Switzerland.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll let Kent's comments go in the spirt of moving the thread in the right direction. 

Yesterday I worked with a trim carpenter who has 2 of the small DeWalts mentioned here. He likes them a lot for door hanging. He has modified them to suit his needs. He also carries 2 small Milwaukee's set up for bolt and strike plates. If time would have allowed I would have spent some time playing with them, maybe next time. 

You had mentioned using the routers on a guide rail, the 700 does not have an adapter available for this from Festool. I had to fabricate my own for a job. 

The older Bosch jig saws are very nice. Mine is 15+ years old and works great. I have read that the newer releases are nowhere near as good. Bosch at one time was my go tool manufacture, but between the Colts having issues and a 3 1/4 HP router that has been junk since day one (exchanged twice, I should have just returned it), cordless tools not holding up, I've given up on them. 

Tom


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> I'll let Kent's comments go in the spirt of moving the thread in the right direction.
> 
> Tom



Well now...we do go back a while and you know I pretty much say what's on my mind. Please take no offense to the Koolaid reference. :laughing:

We can agree to disagree on the dust collection for their routers. 

How are things at JLC? Still dying a slow death? :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

That's why I let it go. One minute we'll kill each other the next we pat each other on the back. I did not take any offense, just feel that us going back and forth on this would not have helped anyone.

I've looked at a few other forums, including this one. Appears as if all have one thing in common, the core group of truly active members. At most that number is about 25. Now that the election is over the poltical stuff has cut way back at JLC. I'm pretty sure you didn't get banned, when you have a chance go look at my door project in Finished Carpentry (A couple of doors). Not sure how far you are from Cleveland, if I get the job we'll meet up for dinner. 

Tom


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Yesterday I worked with a trim carpenter who has 2 of the small DeWalts mentioned here. He likes them a lot for door hanging. He has modified them to suit his needs. He also carries 2 small Milwaukee's set up for bolt and strike plates. If time would have allowed I would have spent some time playing with them, maybe next time.
> 
> You had mentioned using the routers on a guide rail, the 700 does not have an adapter available for this from Festool. I had to fabricate my own for a job.
> 
> Tom


For doors I'll probably keep this dumb little Rigid, just cuz it's a bit smaller. But that makes sense to have 2 or 3 different routers that are the same brand set up for different jobs. I always made jigs that the same router fit in for things like doors and what not.

Do you have a pic of your guide? I want to make one for this Dewalt but I need some ideas. I'm thinking maybe 1/4" MDF or maybe some form of sheet plastic, but not sure yet. Can't see it taking up too much thought. 

I also love RemodelGA's dado jig. Using that w/ a guide bushing would always be perfect, and 2' deep would allow you to dado just about anything. Think I'll get on making that as well.



tjbnwi said:


> The older Bosch jig saws are very nice. Mine is 15+ years old and works great. I have read that the newer releases are nowhere near as good. Bosch at one time was my go tool manufacture, but between the Colts having issues and a 3 1/4 HP router that has been junk since day one (exchanged twice, I should have just returned it), cordless tools not holding up, I've given up on them.
> 
> Tom


I have a few of the Bosch 12v cordless drills and love them. I also have a Bosch hammer drill and their multi tool (Bosch's version of the multi-master) and those have been good too. But after the jigsaw reviews I read, I heard they've gone way downhill. Couple that w/ the fact that they're the same price as the Festool that got great reviews and its a no brainer to me. Jigsaw purchase will be way down the road anyhow (I hope). Not getting that till my 15 year old trusty PC pukes out; I love that jigsaw.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Kent, don't yell, yes I have an MFT;-) the threaded rod is 3/8x16 one full revolution of the nut moves the router 1/16". I have blocks of 1" HDPE coming to convert my jigs from wood to HDPE.
















Track was secured to floor Festool Gecko vacuum clamps.














Running the dado. As you can see the dust collection with the CT22 sucked..................................up a lot of the dust.


















Doors hung.








My father owned a rental, the vast majority tools he rented were Bosch. As I said, they used to be my go to company. I bought a combo set of cordless tools 18 months ago, not a one of them is in use for the last 6 months. Their drills use to go 5 years, can't get a year out of them now. When the Colt slipped it ruined a 4/0x8/0 oak frame for a raised panel wall. $500.00 latter......... It pains me to see a company to degrade their product. If they're looking for to increase profits by volume, make 2 lines, let me decide.

As a "Koolader", I'd recommend you wait on the jig saw until the PS420 gets here. 

Unless I'm coping, I use a pull saw more often than a jig saw. If you think about what you use a jig saw for most often a pull saw could do the job in most cases.

Tom


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> That's why I let it go. One minute we'll kill each other the next we pat each other on the back. I did not take any offense, just feel that us going back and forth on this would not have helped anyone.
> 
> I've looked at a few other forums, including this one. Appears as if all have one thing in common, the core group of truly active members. At most that number is about 25. Now that the election is over the poltical stuff has cut way back at JLC. I'm pretty sure you didn't get banned, when you have a chance go look at my door project in Finished Carpentry (A couple of doors). Not sure how far you are from Cleveland, if I get the job we'll meet up for dinner.
> 
> Tom


Tom, I must admit to busting your balls about the Festool stuff on purpose. I was doing it about the Kapex too. Wanted to see how long it would take you to figure out who it was. . While I'm not as enthusiast as you about the dust collection I think Festool is a very good tool company. I own a lot of their tools. I don't really think the 700 is worth buying IMHO. 

No I am not banned from JLC. I've just decided to move on. The great core of guys is all but gone. I can't stand all the BS in trade talk. 

I will check out your thread and I will absolutely meet you in Cleveland if you get the job. Depending what part of the city I'm around 1 1/2 hours from there.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

Why did you use the 700 to cut that dado? Why not the 1010. Did it get you closer to the jamb?

Oh and I have a MFT table and like it. In fact I'm gonna buy a few more soon. :thumbup:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Buy them both try them out and return MFK when you find out how sweet the 1010 actually is.

I think that is what would happen if you bought both.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Craftmark said:


> Why did you use the 700 to cut that dado? Why not the 1010. Did it get you closer to the jamb?
> 
> Oh and I have a MFT table and like it. In fact I'm gonna buy a few more soon. :thumbup:


The jambs were off when the dado was routed in. The opening went from an 8/0x6/8 two door bi-fold to a 7/10x6/8 4 door bypass. With the decrease in size the 700 placed the track right at the edge of the jamb. The 1010 would have left about 2" on one side and 3" on the other due to the vac hose. 

I perform so many layouts and operations on my MFT I'm not sure I could survive without at least one. Nice to have a cut that is only .003 out of square in 26-1/2". 

Should I tell Matt once he gets a Festool router he'll need a CMS? (to Kooladiy?) 

The job is at the Sheridan Cleveland Airprot. Hope you like the doors/vanity valance/cubbies. Warning-Festools were used in the making of the project.

Tom


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm sure they where ....:whistling


----------



## parquetselvon (Mar 15, 2011)

By the way, could you give me more info about fixing the festool guide, with a vacuum system, will have to clean V chamfered between planks flooring, for a stained. I will be doing it with a router. Regards


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

parquetselvon said:


> By the way, could you give me more info about fixing the festool guide, with a vacuum system, will have to clean V chamfered between planks flooring, for a stained. I will be doing it with a router. Regards


Festool has these clamps that will hold the track tight to the work surface. Mosty times the track will stay, but if the surface is slippery then the Gecko set will do the trick.


----------

